# CCW permits



## 22skill (Jul 15, 2009)

If you want to take your gun out of your house and in public do you need a concealed carry permit? If so, why can´t you just have it visible in a holster and not need the permit? If you have a permit do you need to conceal the weapon, or can you have it visible?

I am confused on why the weapon needs to be concealed...wouldnt less crimes be committed if criminals saw people with guns on them? Maybe they would just neutralize them before committing the crime...but still...I dont get it. Why must a handgun be concealed when you leave the house, or must it?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

It's called "open carry" and if you do a search you'll probably find lots of threads concerning it. It's generally thought to be a bad idea. Too many things can go wrong legally and tactically.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it's legal where you live, Open Carry generally doesn't require a permit. However, keep in mind that the public is generally uninformed and will likely call the cops with a "man with a gun" call. Just sayin', it happens.

Where Open carry may or may not be legal, to carry concealed requires a license or permit. The process varies from place to place and I would recommend you get the straight poop from your local Law Enforcement agency. Also, It's isn't an Open Concealed Permit or license so concealed means concealed. The definition of what constitutes concealed does vary a little from plae to place. In some places if you "print" you are considered to be brandishing and could get heat for it. Again, check with your local authorities for their take on it as they are the ones that will be showing up if anything goes wrong.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

SMann said:


> It's called "open carry" and if you do a search you'll probably find lots of threads concerning it. It's generally thought to be a bad idea. Too many things can go wrong legally and tactically.


Here's the link to the CCW forum http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=75


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

22skill said:


> If you want to take your gun out of your house and in public do you need a concealed carry permit? If so, why can´t you just have it visible in a holster and not need the permit? If you have a permit do you need to conceal the weapon, or can you have it visible?


Where are you from? Laws differ from state to state and even in states that allow OC, there are a lot of gray areas.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

22skill said:


> If you want to take your gun out of your house and in public do you need a concealed carry permit? If so, why can´t you just have it visible in a holster and not need the permit? If you have a permit do you need to conceal the weapon, or can you have it visible?
> 
> *The laws of your state will answer these questions.*
> 
> ...


It would be very nice if the general population were smart enough to overcome bias and general fears of handguns, but this will not happen in my lifetime, if ever. I would love to open-carry, but the realities of the general public's bias and lack of knowledge/common sense will most likely not let that happen in our state. At least I am glad that I can carry a handgun, even if it has to be concealed....


----------



## Ryan92631043 (Aug 4, 2009)

Linky Too bad I moved to memphis from Louisville KY. I couldd have open carried without a permit. Hopfully Ill go back one day!


----------

